
China is supplying military drones circumventing restrictions on US exports - vermontdevil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/unable-to-buy-u-s-military-drones-allies-place-orders-with-china-1500301716
======
sharemywin
how do we know dji doesn't have secret firmware that will turn them into
suicide bombers?

